
Programmers are constantly pressured to overwork themselves - philplckthun
https://www.businessinsider.com/two-companies-have-a-brilliant-plan-to-help-open-source-by-paying-cash-2019-5
======
Hamatti
This is such a great initiative.

I work as a dev at Futurice and I've been enjoying the opportunity to the
fullest. I would be tinkering with stuff and releasing my projects as open
source regardless so it's such a great perk to get little extra cash for that
as well.

